# Curtain Makers



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

Who do you recommend? 
I got a quote for a type 2E villa (that's a 3 bedroom + study + living and dining room) for 10500dhs. 

I think that's a bit much, especially since I haven't used much fabric!!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Dragonmart, about a third of the way along the main corridor on the left-hand side. Indian lads I think.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
That is a ludicrous amount!
We got ours made by one of the numerous shops in Dragonmart.
They made the curtains, supplied and fitted the poles then the curtains.
Our 5 bedroom villa was less than 5000 AED for 11 curtains and rails.
But remember - we don't own the villa - so quality is not as good as we would buy for our house in the UK - but perfectly acceptable for a few years
Cheers
Steve


----------



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> That is a ludicrous amount!
> We got ours made by one of the numerous shops in Dragonmart.
> They made the curtains, supplied and fitted the poles then the curtains.
> ...


THANK YOU! I'm glad someone else agrees, most people on another forum keep telling me that's normal!!??!!

I'm new here so I haven't been to Dragonmart - the name puts me off, I keep thinking it's like a massive, cheap, poor quality, dollar store. 

Do the guys from dragonmart come out and take measurements etc? How does it work?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

KaChow said:


> THANK YOU! I'm glad someone else agrees, most people on another forum keep telling me that's normal!!??!!
> 
> I'm new here so I haven't been to Dragonmart - the name puts me off, I keep thinking it's like a massive, cheap, poor quality, dollar store.
> 
> Do the guys from dragonmart come out and take measurements etc? How does it work?


Hi,
We accurately measured the window apertures and drops from curtain rail mounting points.
We then took these measurements to a few of the curtain shops in Dragonmart, chose the curtain colours and rail/pole types. They quoted for supply and fit - we played one shop against the other to get best prices.
You tell them whether curtains will be tied back (they also make matching tie backs and fit the hooks) during the day or whether you want rails with pull cords.
Also - whether you want blackout linings for the bedroom windows.
From order to installation was less than a week.
We have done this twice now - once for a 4 bed villa in Dubai - they also made us matching cushion covers for that one.
The other was for our current place in Abu Dhabi - they even drove over to here from Dubai to fit them.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> We accurately measured the window apertures and drops from curtain rail mounting points.
> We then took these measurements to a few of the curtain shops in Dragonmart, chose the curtain colours and rail/pole types. They quoted for supply and fit - we played one shop against the other to get best prices.
> You tell them whether curtains will be tied back (they also make matching tie backs and fit the hooks) during the day or whether you want rails with pull cords.
> ...


Thanks, Steve. Do you have a number for them at all? I'd like them to take the measurements themselves as I've never done it before and really don't want to mess it up.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Just looked for the receipt - but can't find it!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks. I'll probably use the measurements from the other quote.


----------

